# Pocket knives



## TexasMedic (Nov 30, 2006)

I am looking to buy a new pocket knive. I was wondering how many of yall carry one while on the truck, and if there are any suggestions on what might be a good one to get?  thank you in advance.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2006)

You may want to take a look at this thread, since a lot of people already gave their inputs.  What Knife Do You Carry

Personally, I carry a S&W Tactical Folding knife at all times and use it for just about everything except it's intended purpose.


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 30, 2006)

I second FFEMT8978's response about checking that other thread...........

with that said............. anyone who knows me knows I am a knife guy. I carry a Emerson Kerambit in the left and a Benchmade 550 in the right.

Just make sure you know your "agency policy" prior to spending a bunch of money on one.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Nov 30, 2006)

We have a nice policy on this one, if its smaller than a machete then you can carry it!


----------



## Stevo (Dec 2, 2006)

yes i carry a pocketknife, so what? 

~S~


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 5, 2008)

I use a schrade multitool


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

dude, put down the shovel!!!!!

thats the second thread you've dug up from the depths tonight! this ones almost two years!!

although might come along and code it for you, even though it been dead for some time...



just funnin ya boss....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> dude, put down the shovel!!!!!
> 
> thats the second thread you've dug up from the depths tonight! this ones almost two years!!
> 
> ...



I'm surprised our search feature goes back that far...


----------



## mikie (Oct 5, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm surprised our search feature goes back that far...



It probably doesn't.  That's what KEVDs for, the Searching Unit.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

just for the record, i dont knwo who came up with that as my forum title. it just appeared one day and i had nothingb to do with it.

i suspected jon but he denied it....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> just for the record, i dont knwo who came up with that as my forum title. it just appeared one day and i had nothingb to do with it.
> 
> i suspected jon but he denied it....



Twasn't me...I thought you did it yourself.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Twasn't me...I thought you did it yourself.



well thats two down. 

unless im forgetting somebody, that leaves matt and mp


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't have GOD access... I can't change those. If they let me do that... I'd have WAY too much fun!


----------



## mikie (Oct 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> just for the record, i dont knwo who came up with that as my forum title. it just appeared one day and i had nothingb to do with it.
> 
> i suspected jon but he denied it....



Haha, well I think it's fitting.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

true.

(added to attain 10 character minimum length)


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

I wouldnt trust myself with a pocket knife... I would be way too tempted to break it out and use it for the stupidest things... Like cutting my sammich in half.

I would probably cut my finger off.

Hopefully no one would steal it for their cadaver dog.


----------



## Arkymedic (Oct 5, 2008)

TexasMedic said:


> I am looking to buy a new pocket knive. I was wondering how many of yall carry one while on the truck, and if there are any suggestions on what might be a good one to get? thank you in advance.


 
S and W First Responder


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

guys, its from *2006*!!!! im sure the op has already picked a knife out, used it, lost/broke it, replaced and repeated.

lets let this one sink back to the bottom of the pond, shall we?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> guys, its from *2006*!!!! im sure the op has already picked a knife out, used it, lost/broke it, replaced and repeated.
> 
> lets let this one sink back to the bottom of the pond, shall we?



But its cold, dark, and gooey back there.

The thread will be chilly and lonely.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

it will be with all the other dead and decomposing threads. it will have plenty of company(unlike me in the chatroom right now).


----------



## Scout (Oct 5, 2008)

some of us(me) cant use chat 



leatherman? a nice and simple one


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 6, 2008)

*This thread goes back to 2006!*

Question is, how big is your pocket? (haha).

Victorinox Armee Suisse officers knife, "Tinkerer" version. You want tools, bring a brand name ViseGrips with wire cutter and a geologist's pick.


----------



## imurphy (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Leatherman Surge (about $90) and I find it's great. Sharp knife and good tools.

I also have a rescue knife, rounded tip and rounded blade that helps seatbelt cutting. It's about $10 on eBay!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 30, 2008)

*Shocking thread, clear.....ZZZZZZAP!....it's ALIVE!*

I almost forgot my first knife:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyone try using an "ear tag c utter/remover" sold at feed stores as a cheap thin V blade? I have one ($5), fits into kit nicely, someday I'll gt it out and TRY it. (Comes in a variety of colors too, at the local store).


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 30, 2008)

Smith & Wesson "SWAT" knife... Got it when I was 16 and it's been a great knife. Only problem is that it will get gunk built up at the swivel point over time so cleaning is necessary from time to time... but I suppose all knives are like that.


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Oct 31, 2008)

*My Choice*

The two pocket knives that I carry, almost religiously, is my Leatherman Super Tool, and my Smith & Wesson 911. The S&W is an odd shape blade design, but it is extremely effective, and it will cut through almost anything, and it has a built in center punch, that has come in handy, especially when I am off duty. 

There are a bunch on the market, but over the years these two have been the most effective to me.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 26, 2008)

Carry a S&W SWAT folding knife;   and a leatherman. 
     place I used to work didn't want us to carry anything with a blade over 2" long;  so we all carried 'seat belt cutters'.  you could carry a machete, as long as it was called a seat belt cutter.  one ff carried his dad's old K-bar on his bunker suspenders.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 27, 2008)

I carry just a cheapo knife.. three inch blade half serrated and another fold out razor blade. Use it a lot when improvising solutions in tricky situations.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

I have always carried a pocket knife and go through them like candy. I use them for everything under the sun, from digging a hole to prying something open and once in a while I will use it to cut something. The best knives I have used to date are Columbia River Knife Company I find them durable, and easy to use, one handed folding and unfolding is really well designed to work well. I have been looking a a Smith & Wesson lately though, it's a fixed blade though.


----------



## eric2068 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Knives*

My Macgyver Handy-Dandy Swiss Army Knife. It's got the tweezers, toothpick, and corkscrew.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 10, 2009)

I have had a Kershaw Junkyard Dog II for a while, but just bought a Schrade X-Timer yesterday.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 14, 2009)

On the Amb I only carry a little Buck folding knife, but that is only cause I'm used to having a knife. I use it for sutff like cutting threads off my uniform, opening soda cans, (neither while in the back.^_^) etc. If it needs to be cut in the rig, trauma shears do the trick. In my turnouts and extrication gear I carry a Benchmade Nitrous Stryker assisted open knife.B) (Wish it was an auto open.) Cuts seatbelts like nothing. Plus I LOVE Benchmade.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 30, 2009)

I use what Rambo uses







just kidding... I have talked to a lot of EMT's here and many say that the Smith and Wesson 1st responder is a good knife to have... just in general as well.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

Some people say that it overkill when it takes 2 FFs and a Supervisor to transport this from the rig to the scene, but with this I can crack open a crushed vehilce and extricate the victim before the FFs can fire up the Jaws!


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 6, 2009)

I carry on my belt a Gerber Multi-tool, and in my right, and left pockets are S&W S.W.A.T. knives with the black finish.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 6, 2009)

I think I found my replacement knives.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 6, 2009)

"Doc" Fox said:


> I carry on my belt a Gerber Multi-tool, and in my right, and left pockets are S&W S.W.A.T. knives with the black finish.



Wow, 3 knives?  And people look at me funny for carrying one.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 6, 2009)

The multi-tool is great for the pliers, and screawdrivers. I have also lost one knive before, and not noticed untill I reached for it...Do'H.  It's also a side effect from my time serving as a Auxiliary Officer, and in public safety.  Some habits are hard to break I guess.


----------

